
Show HN: Social Search by GrowSumo - Find influencers in your space - nchudleigh
https://social.growsumo.com
======
Neeeks
Pretty clean interface. Can I export this list or check other social networks
soon?

~~~
nchudleigh
You can export the list, and Twitter, Youtube and Twitch are searchable. Will
be adding more networks moving forward.

------
yatoomy
Really well designed!

~~~
nchudleigh
Thanks!

